
Data Structures and Algorithms Problems - coder007
http://www.techiedelight.com/list-of-problems/
======
quinnftw
One nitpick (and this applies to almost every site of this genre, i.e.
geeksforgeeks, hackerrank, etc.):

The code listed as "C++" is essentially C with ostreams. If I were
interviewing someone and they claimed to know C++, and then used "sizeof(A) /
sizeof(A[0])" to get the size of an array, I'd question how much C++ they
actually knew. I understand that the focus here is mainly on problem solving
and not language specific patterns, but when you advertise the site as a
coding interview helper I think that the solution code should reflect that
which should be written in an actual interview.

~~~
RandomOpinion
> _If I were interviewing someone and they claimed to know C++, and then used
> "sizeof(A) / sizeof(A[0])" to get the size of an array, I'd question how
> much C++ they actually knew._

Or they've spent a lot of time in embedded systems development. Many of us
write rather C-ish C++ because of the limitations of older compilers and the
age of the code bases.

~~~
quinnftw
Genuine curiosity because I don't have a whole lot of experience with embedded
systems: Why not just use C then?

Either way I would argue that using sizeof in that way is a sketchy practise.

